

Ask HN: Examples of Excellent Python Code? - tsally

Are there open source projects or other applications that are held to be excellent examples of Python coding (both in style and in function)?  I'm going to have some time after finals in a week and I want to give some good code a close reading.
======
icey
All the code on <http://norvig.com/> is a pleasure to read.

This is one of my favorites: <http://norvig.com/spell-correct.html>

------
lastkarrde
Source code of Mercurial:

<http://selenic.com/repo/index.cgi/hg-stable/file/>

------
yan
<http://www.djangoproject.com/>

edit: <http://twistedmatrix.com>

